# Tank For Making Batch Solar Water Heater



## N5BAA (Dec 29, 2016)

What kind of tank do people use for making a batch solar water heater?? 

I have a propane on demand water heater that has a thermal override scald protection sensor. I assume if I bring in water hot enough the water heater will not activate. Here in south Texas it just seems a waste to not use the sun, and we get very few days a winter when it would get cold enough to have to bypass the solar heater and drain its water to prevent freezing.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Most that I've seen use an old electric water heater for the tank.

I'm making a small batch heater for an outdoor shower that uses 2 - 6 gallon kegs.

WW


----------



## N5BAA (Dec 29, 2016)

Never thought about using a keg. HMMMM!!!


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Older camp trailers had aluminum water tanks that were pressurized by air. I think one of them would work. I had one but the bottom was corroded. 

WWW


----------

